# How to repair hornby flying scotman tender



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

My 2nd hand flying Scotsman just arrived. It's a vintage tender drive. The tender can hardly move when applied with my lifelike powerpack. 

I have seen James May taking his Scotsman apart. I reckon the average joe might be able to do it

A) what is the likely problem? Also the metal contacts connecting the tender to the engine seems twisted...

B) how can I take the tender apart, clean it and oil it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Werks,

You're best bet is to post detailed photos here, if possible, so that our gang can get a better sense of the setup / configuration.

Can you identify the specific vintage (year), model, etc.?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi TJ,

I managed to take the tender apart and oil the motor and gears. Now the tender can run better even pulling the coaches. But, when I add in the locomotive, it refuses to run. There is a funny looking spring. What should I do with it?

I do not have the box, I can't seem to find the date and make of it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try You tube, If you comment to an owner they may do a video of the tender for you. Here is an example


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Werks,

I'm sorry I can't advise you on this ... no direct experience with Hornby on my end. Hoping someone else with more info can chime in.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have figured it out, with a little help from other forums. It's the twisted metal contact to the loco that shorts the train and power pack. All we need to do is to realign the contacts do it doesn't short the metal pin connecting the train and tender. The train would run...but the pulling power is well, barely managable. 3 passenger cars on level ground


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Without a picture I cannot judge the motor. One option is to replace it with a CD Rom motor. Perhaps you can research that method.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks T. I will take a photo tmrw morning when I take it apart for soldering...now I am rubbing graphite on my bachman ez tracks to increase traction which seems to help it climb 1% grades in my US layout...


----------

